
Whistleblower: Hackers pwned key systems of leading ISP in Austria for 6 months - tosh
https://blog.haschek.at/2020/the-a1-telekom-hack.html
======
kalium-xyz
Seems like a lot of attacks have been happening during the ongoing pandemic.

